# [SOLVED] Blank SD Card: SD Card blank or has unsupported filesystem



## JMoney (Oct 13, 2011)

I must have goofed up when I set it up early this morning. I get that message in my notification tray. I didn't want to format the "card" because I thought it was supposed to share resources with webOS. Anybody else run into this?


----------



## PykaTux (Oct 13, 2011)

I have this problem too. I tried formating in every possible way, webOS doctor, CWM recovery, reinstall everything and I can''t make it mount my fake SD in Android.


----------



## PykaTux (Oct 13, 2011)

Solved it - https://code.google.com/p/cmtouchpad/issues/detail?id=196


----------



## JMoney (Oct 13, 2011)

Thanks for pointing me there! Unfortunately I've ran the webOS doctor and manually removed the 3 cm partitions and get stuck at the HP logo when I run ACME installer. Any advice?

Thanks!


----------



## JMoney (Oct 13, 2011)

Maybe I just need to follow directions better. I re did the steps in the readme one at a time and it worked flawlessly. Thanks again for the link to the SD card fix, it works perfectly!


----------

